
3D scan anything with a cell phone and open source software - jarrell_mark
https://sketchfab.com/blogs/community/tutorial-meshroom-for-beginners/
======
jarrell_mark
And for people like me who don't have an Nvidia GPU, it works on Google Colab
for free [https://github.com/alicevision/meshroom/wiki/Meshroom-in-
Goo...](https://github.com/alicevision/meshroom/wiki/Meshroom-in-Google-
Colab-\(cloud\))

